# Which Universes Could Naruto Solo?



## Gorblax (Nov 30, 2009)

It's the Method of Test, but, like, backwards. You get the idea. Let me clarify that this is just Naruto, not the Narutoverse. Otherwise this would be too easy. Hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

We had this thread before a few months back. I can say he would solo Veritas, Rurouni Kenshin, and a few others that I can't remember on the top of my head.


----------



## Gorblax (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, this was both preventable and embarrassing.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 30, 2009)

Barney verse
Sesame street verse
Dora the explorer verse
Lazy town verse
Twilight verse

etc...


----------



## Judas (Nov 30, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Barney verse
> Sesame street verse
> Dora the explorer verse
> Lazy town verse
> ...



Your forgot the Teletubbies verse.


----------



## Gorblax (Nov 30, 2009)

I dunno... couldn't Dora stop him just by basically telling him to stop? If Swiper is any indication, she basically has mind control.

And I'm pretty sure there's some sort of superhero in Lazy Town.

As for Sesame Street, what are Super Grover's feats?

Also, forget Teletubbies. That freaky baby sun thing fries Naruto alive.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Teletubbies has a Sun as a character, and it takes much more power to destroy the sun then it does with a Planet. No one in Naruto is a Planet buster, and Naruto won't able to destroy the sun in Teletubbies =P.


----------



## Judas (Nov 30, 2009)

Gorblax said:


> I dunno... couldn't Dora stop him just by basically telling him to stop? If Swiper is any indication, she basically has mind control.
> 
> And *I'm pretty sure there's some sort of superhero in Lazy Town.*As for Sesame Street, what are Super Grover's feats?
> 
> Also, forget Teletubbies. That freaky baby sun thing fries Naruto alive.



Give that guy in blue an apple and he'll pwn.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 30, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> *Barney verse*
> Sesame street verse
> Dora the explorer verse
> Lazy town verse
> ...



Don't kids shows like these have some sort of reality warping or such in them? I somewhat remember this happnening in some episode of Barney btw.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Nov 30, 2009)

This is pointless. There is an infinite stream of shows, weaker than any combat- featuring mangacharacter.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Nov 30, 2009)

Elmo once destroyed Christmas with a single wish. Naruto isn't touching Seasame Street.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

> Full Metal Alchemist



Father begs to differ.



> Bionicle


link


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Naruto isn't soloing shit, the universes that doesnt have killer powers usually have reality warping like Barney or Elmo which is worst than universes with fighters, if they dont they have abstrasct entities like the baby sun that can toast Naruto and if they are really weak they are copies of the real world with difference, like Twilightverse or Rugratsverse which have nations and thus armies. I think Naruto could solo love hina verse, that verse apparently didnt had police or army (I mean all the disasters caused by the girls and not even one bill come on!) Kaolla was a princess and her army was a bunch of natives and 2 hot female bodyguards that had guns but not an army, there must be like 100 guns at most in love hina verse, if Naruto is carefull I think he could solo Love Hina verse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air verse. It has no confirmed cosmics even though there have been God-themed episodes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Arthur-verse?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe so, but he's still capable of killing Naruto.

Also:

link


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fresh Prince of Bel-Air verse. It has no confirmed cosmics even though there have been God-themed episodes.



You forget Fresh Prince of Bel-Ail takes place in the real world or a 99.99% exact copy which has huge army with nukes. The only verses I think Naruto could solo is Love Hina verse and Mutant Island verse.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Nov 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Arthur-verse?



Bionic Bunny is FTL. Dark Bunny is also pretty much Batman's expy.

Love Hina verse exists in the Negima verse btw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

realmathena1 said:


> You forget Fresh Prince of Bel-Ail takes place in the real world or a 99.99% exact copy which has huge army with nukes. The only verses I think Naruto could solo is Love Hina verse and Mutant Island verse.


 There are no confirmed army forces on FPBA. Anything you say is hyperbole.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 30, 2009)

Also, Love Hina is very heavily implied to share universes with Negima, so Naruto isn't soloing it.

Hell, Tsuruko could probably beat him down regardless, since she SPECIALIZES IN DEMON HUNTING (and what does Naruto have inside him, not to mention it being a large part of his power?) and is so fast she makes Motoko, who's at the bare minimum a bullet timer, look like she's crawling.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Madagascar-verse? No they have guns.

Sims-verse?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 30, 2009)

I used to have a set of criteria for this. It involved the verse in question being roughly medieval in tech at best, and a distinct lack of horrible broken powers with supersonic fighters being the exception rather than the norm.

Basically something like FMA pre-Father.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay seriously if naruto uses the kyuubi he can solo the following
Samurai Champloo
Rurouni Kenshin
okay those are the only two that come to my mind IF he uses the kyuubi


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

> Cowboy Bebop
> any slice of life
> Tenchi Universe



Cowboy Bebop has many high tech weapons, and Spike with the swordfish might beat him. Tenchi Universe is weaker then the canon series, but their are many characters in Tenchi Universe that can beat him.

Naruto should solo Banjo-Kazooie, Veritas, and maybe Eyeshield 21?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 30, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 has FTL football players.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

^Really? I thought it was a weak verse from what I have read in the manga? The universes I think he might have a chance on soloing are:

Assassin's Creed
Banjo-Kazooie
Crash Bandicoot
Nadia The Secret of Blue Water
EastEnders
Sypro The Dragon
Cat in the Hat 
Rurouni Kenshin
Final Fight
300 
Johnny Bravo 
Fern Gully 
Twilight
Samurai Champloo


----------



## Ulti (Nov 30, 2009)

Base Naruto isn't enough to solo Twilight
Sage Mode has a shot
4TK and upwards rape.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Nov 30, 2009)

He also would solo Yakitate! Japan and Kickers for their absolute lack of fighting potential. But that applies for almost any sports-based series.

But he would surely get the shit beaten out of him by  because K?pt'n Blaub?r is part of Walter Moers' continent Zamonien that bears a shitload of entities, he could never defeat. 
Like thinking quicksand or eisfratten.


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Naruto isnt beating Gruntilda's magic, not even with Kyuubi


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Nov 30, 2009)

How's Naruto gonna stop the Cortex Vortex in Crash Bandicoot?


----------



## kokodeshide (Nov 30, 2009)

Ultimecia said:


> * Base Naruto isn't enough to solo Twilight*
> Sage Mode has a shot
> 4TK and upwards rape.



Why the hell not?


----------



## chulance (Nov 30, 2009)

Narutoverse can't solo Assasins's creed verse, they have guns.


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There are no confirmed army forces on FPBA. Anything you say is hyperbole.



FPBA is a 99.99% copy of our world, there must be armed forces and even if they arent im sure at least in 1 episode a police had appeared meaning there is at least a police force.

Police Force has guns, lots of guns.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 30, 2009)

kokodeshide said:


> Why the hell not?



Dozens (probably more) of faster than the eye can vampires most with pretty powerful abilities like taking your senses away, manipulating your emotions and other crap like that. Numbers and haxx are against him.

Besides I don't think he has any destructive feats of note in base form.


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Also Twilight being another copy of our world has an army and a confirmed police force


----------



## Ulti (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd like to only use armed forces if they play a heavy part in the story which I don't think they do.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Morden Day earth stuff is never use unless it's part of the Plot. Unless we are saying Bleach is the top of HST seeing they live on a Morden Day earth now?



> Narutoverse can't solo Assasins's creed verse, they have guns.



He would solo "Assassin Clan" during 1191 as part of the Third Crusade in the Holy Land. I have not play the sequel yet though. I'm not sure if the characters got stronger now.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 30, 2009)

Doesn't Assassin's Creed take place in 2012? How is Naruto soloing any modern world?


----------



## Ulti (Nov 30, 2009)

Piece of Edens are a threat in AC.


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ultimecia said:


> I'd like to only use armed forces if they play a heavy part in the story which I don't think they do.



Right they dont, but still they exist, if he just kill the Twilight or Fresh Prince main cast he isnt really soloing a verse,  he is soloing the plot in the best case, Soloing a verse can be understood as either destroying the verse in its whole (which not even all the Narutoverse could) or at least leaving it without intelligent life forms, if the Twilightverse main cast die that verse isnt going to shut down or all life forms arent gonna die, the people of that verse will still be living their normal lifes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

If everyone but the main cast of Twilight dies, that verse would be devoid of intelligent life.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

> Doesn't Assassin's Creed take place in 2012? How is Naruto soloing any modern world?



It does, but the main stroy of the games takes place like in 1190's. The characters in the game are around Rurouni Kenshin level.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 30, 2009)

Somehow, I don't think they're Kenshin level. Could just be me though.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Non-SoT-trilogy-Prince-of-Persia-verse?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> ^Really? I thought it was a weak verse from what I have read in the manga? The universes I think he might have a chance on soloing are:
> 
> Assassin's Creed
> *Banjo-Kazooie*
> ...



No to the bolded. I believe Johnny Bravo is a cartoon and thus has toon force at the very least.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahriman
Prince in 09 PoP seemed above peak human and a combination with Elika may be able to defeat Naruto
The corruption in the 09 one too.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

From what I can remember from the first two Banjo-Kazooie games, their not strong enough to take down Sage Naruto. Unless the new game that came out like a year ago, has new powerful feats?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Totally forgot about PoP09.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 30, 2009)

Also in the older games I swear theres like a shadow man who was pretty much intagible. He was like a hopeless boss fight.


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> From what I can remember from the first two Banjo-Kazooie games, their not strong enough to take down Sage Naruto. Unless the new game that came out like a year ago, has new powerful feats?



Yes, it has a new beign named Lord Of Games who claims to have a hand in every videogame ever made including banjo kazooie, he controls everything in the game and can pause the time is like the will of the game programmers. I dont see Naruto beating that, even Gruntilda was powerless against him and kinda used by him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Seeing that they have Lord of Games on their side, then he is not soloing it. What about Jumper-verse?


----------



## Ulti (Nov 30, 2009)

It has Samuel L Jackson 

Eh, I dunno. The main character was pretty powerful if I recall. Got any feats?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 30, 2009)

naruto can solo antzverse


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 30, 2009)

Naw, they crawl up his nose and eat his brain.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> *Barney verse*
> Sesame street verse
> Dora the explorer verse
> Lazy town verse
> ...



Barney winks Naruto out of existance...he's not soloing it.



Popie said:


> Naruto could kill:
> 
> *Full Metal Alchemist*
> *Bionicle*most non legendary pokemon
> ...



Bolded are ones he can't solo...FMA is the only one he stands a chance in.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Madagascar-verse? No they have guns.
> 
> Sims-verse?



Also the Penguins with prep could kill him.



Hellspawn28 said:


> ^Really? I thought it was a weak verse from what I have read in the manga? The universes I think he might have a chance on soloing are:
> 
> Assassin's Creed
> Banjo-Kazooie
> ...



Johnny's got Toonforce, which isn't going to help Naruto.


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Seeing that they have Lord of Games on their side, then he is not soloing it. What about Jumper-verse?



Doug Liman has spoken of his ideas for a sequel. Among them are that Jumpers can reach other planets and *travel in time*, as well as their capacity for espionage. I dont see him soloing 300 maybe he could defeat Jerjes army and Leonidas but I dont see him taking over Athens and Babilon. You can put just a narnia book, we are taking about him soling a VERSE, is like telling he could solo the first game of sonic, he is not soling in that case a verse but only a pat of it, really I dont see Naruto soloing a verse those that doesnt have strong fighters have warpers like Barney or personifications of things that can beat the shit out of Naruto like the baby sun or are exact copies of our world meaning that they have a huge army.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2009)

How the hell would Naruto solo Bionicle 

While I did make this thread a few months back, mine was extreme spite to a fair degree. A fairer one would be welcome.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 30, 2009)

Popie said:


> Naruto could kill:
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist
> *Bionicle*
> ...



 .


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 30, 2009)

It would, however, be nice if it could be kept to verses that would ever get any use in the OBD, as opposed to slice-of-life verses and (as hilariously appeared in the last thread) Eastenders.

Popie, you lost all credibility with Tenchiverse. Seriously, wtf.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 30, 2009)

he might beat chapter 1 kyoshiro from samurai deeper kyo.


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> he might beat chapter 1 kyoshiro from samurai deeper kyo.



Again this is Naruto beating a VERSE not part of a verse telling "well he could beat the first chapter of this, the first game of that, up to the 20 number of this" isnt soloing a verse. I think he could beat Excel Saga verse I dont remember that verse having an army appart from those power rangers and didnt had strong characters.


----------



## Judas (Nov 30, 2009)

Whoever posted Johnny Bravo must not know of the power of Toonforce. Naruto hits him with a Rasengan and he'll up and walking in a few seconds.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 30, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> It would, however, be nice if it could be kept to verses that would ever get any use in the OBD, as opposed to slice-of-life verses and (as hilariously appeared in the last thread)* Eastenders*.
> 
> Popie, you lost all credibility with Tenchiverse. Seriously, wtf.



Seriously?     

The Mitchell brothers solo.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 30, 2009)

what? johnny bravo's hair is essentially harder than diamond itself. one full on headbutt and naruto disintegrates. he couldn't beat most cartoons because of toonforce/ reality warping.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Tenchi Universe still has guns and other high tech weapons. I remember in one of the movies it was mention they mention a gun that can wipe out a galaxy or something like that in the Tenchi Universe.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah. And Kain was a casual planet buster.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 30, 2009)

He could probably take Hamtaro. If he's allowed to summon.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello Kitty?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 30, 2009)

Popie said:


> most non legendary pokemon



How the fuck does that even count as a verse? Seriously... The Black Fog (a giant Haunter) in The Electric Tale of Pikachu was soul sucking with Dream Eater. A normal Haunter in the anime ripped Ash's soul out of his body and toonforces like a champ. Ghost types in general can go non-corporeal at will. Some Psychic types have brains as powerful as supercomputers. And teleport is broken as fuck in the anime. This isn't even touching non-legendary fire types that can go swimming in volcanoes or the broken legendaries. Also, Jigglypuff used Sing...


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Nov 30, 2009)

Uh, low tier Disney ones?  Wait, guns... .
... The Land Before Time?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Lion King-verse?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fresh Prince of Bel-Air verse.



Has guns. Gun Law baby.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Lion King-verse?



Mufasa's spirit. Also, Lion King-Verse belongs to Kingdom Hearts which has unholy rape sora.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Goof Troop verse?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

^ False, good sir.


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Mufasa's spirit. Also, Lion King-Verse belongs to Kingdom Hearts which has unholy rape sora.



KH should be taken as an alternate Disney universe you know like the difference between marvel earth 616 and earth 234, different realities, not in the cannon disney timeline I mean Sora beated Genie Jafar which was depowered a lot in KH he only relied on physical attacks, Sora would never beat Genie Jafar of the movies but Lion King is in the disney universe which is a rape 100000000000000000000 times worse that putting him against the disney verse in KH reality. If you take him to Lion King canon verse he isnt taking the verse the Aladdin world will warp him in so many ways that even the most intelligent person in the history would go Narutard out of compassion to Naruto. If you take him to Lion King in KH reality he will still be raped but not so badly.

I think he couls solo Steel Angel Kurumi verse....... oh wait Demon Kurumi and reality warping Angel Mode Kurumi.

Well maybe saber marionette verse....... oh wait they have guns.

Well maybe Chobits verse? I think they dont hav guns.


----------



## Bitch (Nov 30, 2009)

He can't solo any verse.  Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Saber Marionette? no way.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2009)

realmathena1 said:


> Well maybe Chobits verse? I think they dont hav guns.



It's the real world but they've developed lifelike helper androids and AIs. Of course they're gonna have guns.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

Sticking to only named characters, Slam Dunk. The characters are all basketball players or high school kids. Nodame Cantibille as well, it's a music/romance story. Friendsverse


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Named characters, he can solo Candy Candy. 

Not Love Hina, Naru punches him all the way to Mundus Magicus.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

What about Willy Wonka?


----------



## realmathena1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Named characters does not count as soloing a verse is just lowering the difficulty a lot only cause Naruto cant solo a verse really, soloing a verse is leaving the entire world (or galaxy, universe whatever applies) without intelligent life at least, it is not our fault we cant find a verse weak enough so Naruto con solo it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

By that logic most characters can't solo a verse. We don't include unnamed characters and things that have'nt been used in the actual story. By this logic Bleachverse gets nukes since they live in the real world with a fantasy setting.

Named characters, ones with powerscaling and feats are the only ones to be used in a verse. Actually if we go with your logic Twilightverse gets nukes and armies too.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Pacman verse?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

^ he can fit into a 2 d verse.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What about Willy Wonka?


Willy Wonka has jet elevators, laser beams and whatnot

Random Oompa Loompa teleports him into a tv.


Onomatopoeia said:


> Pacman verse?


I know Naruto is a two dimensional character, but aren't you forgetting something? 
Ghosts man, they have fucking killer ghosts.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 30, 2009)

Little Mermaid verse sans Kingdom Hearts connection?

My Little Pony verse?

Barbie verse?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Little Mermaid verse sans Kingdom Hearts connection?



Triton and Ursela can transmute him


----------



## Glued (Nov 30, 2009)

street sharks
extreme dinosaurs
denver the last dinosaur
jurassic park
dinotopia
the lost world
Redwall
Dragonheart
Flight of Dragons
Last Unicorn


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> By that logic most characters can't solo a verse. We don't include unnamed characters and things that have'nt been used in the actual story. By this logic Bleachverse gets nukes since they live in the real world with a fantasy setting.
> 
> Named characters, ones with powerscaling and feats are the only ones to be used in a verse. Actually if we go with your logic Twilightverse gets nukes and armies too.



But then he isnt soloing a verse, he is soloing a plot in the best case scenario. Soloing a verse in the strict sense of the word would be soloing the verse including all planets, matter and energy, ok lets  not go that far at least wipe out all intelligent life forms given that in much verses there isnt confirmed live outside the planet in much verses Naruto only has to wipe out all human population, he cant do that? He cant solo a verse or find a verse that actually only counts with the named characters, like Telettubies, Naruto would had won that if it werent for the baby sun. The thread is named VERSES that Naruto can solo not casts or plots that Naruto can solo, yet I admit if Naruto kills the main cast the story ends there, the plot stops but the verse there continue in most cases without the main cast untouched, people in that world continue living end everything normal so Naruto didnt soloed a verse by killing the named characters it is not our fault Naruto cant solo a verse.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 1, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Seriously?
> 
> The Mitchell brothers solo.



He gets shot and dumped in a river. :ho Or Zoe smashs a ornament over his head.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

realmathena1 said:


> Again this is Naruto beating a VERSE not part of a verse telling "well he could beat the first chapter of this, the first game of that, up to the 20 number of this" isnt soloing a verse. I think he could beat Excel Saga verse I dont remember that verse having an army appart from those power rangers and didnt had strong characters.



The Puchuus have spaceships and orbital bombardment capabilities.

Also, you forget Iz-chan. The Great Will of the Cosmos >>>>>> some ninja kid with terrible fashion sense.


----------



## Neelon (Dec 1, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Eyeshield 21 has FTL football players.



No, EOS Panther who was faster than Sena by a huge margin, and therefore he is the fastest guy in the manga, was stated to run  40 yards in only 4.1 seconds. That's far from lightspeed.


On topic, I think naruto can solo Prince on tennis verse sans SSJ Echizen Ryoma.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 has Gaou. That's all they need, really. What use is being fast when there's a guy who's so strong and tough he routinely trains in a fashion that would break most shounen heroes in half and needs a titanium bite because his teeth shear through anything less sturdy?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2009)

realmathena1 said:


> Naruto isn't soloing shit, the universes that doesnt have killer powers usually have reality warping like Barney or Elmo which is worst than universes with fighters, if they dont they have abstrasct entities like the baby sun that can toast Naruto and if they are really weak they are copies of the real world with difference, like Twilightverse or Rugratsverse which have nations and thus armies. I think Naruto could solo love hina verse, that verse apparently didnt had police or army (I mean all the disasters caused by the girls and not even one bill come on!) Kaolla was a princess and her army was a bunch of natives and 2 hot female bodyguards that had guns but not an army, there must be like 100 guns at most in love hina verse, if Naruto is carefull I think he could solo Love Hina verse.



Well actually any verse Set IRL doesn't get their army, unless it is very important to the plot...
It's an OBD assumption


I mean really give a real world army to all those verses, and guess what they could beat Bleach and One Piece as well.

Also realize the normal everyday citizens don't count, like soloing starwarsverse doesn't involve lifewiping every planet, only got to kill the empire of that time.


Also Avatarverse.



> If you take him to Lion King canon verse he isnt taking the verse the Aladdin world will warp him in so many ways that even the most intelligent person in the history would go Narutard out of compassion to Naruto



Nah I've seen a guy argue Naruto could defeat the Living Tribunal.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Little Mermaid verse sans Kingdom Hearts connection?


How do you sugest they breathe underwater?
Also, the Fucking God of Oceans is a named character.
And they have Broadway Force.


> My Little Pony verse?





> Barbie verse?



HELL NO 



Hell to the mother fucking NO


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> street sharks


Broadway Force


> extreme dinosaurs
> denver the last dinosaur


I don't know 


> jurassic park


Guns, ressurecting technology, alot of fucking air suport





> dinotopia
> the lost world
> Redwall


Never heard of them. I mean, is dinotopia the one with the meteorite' If so, then meteorite wins.





> Dragonheart


Only if you add Sage Mode





> Flight of Dragons
> Last Unicorn



Never heard of them


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd say he could be Dr. Whoverse if we took away all technology ever and made him fight the doctor alone.


----------



## lambda (Dec 1, 2009)

A game of throne? The Belgariad? Rokugan?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2009)

All D&D characters Below level 10?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

realmathena1 said:


> But then he isnt soloing a verse, he is soloing a plot in the best case scenario. Soloing a verse in the strict sense of the word would be soloing the verse including all planets, matter and energy, ok lets  not go that far at least wipe out all intelligent life forms given that in much verses there isnt confirmed live outside the planet in much verses Naruto only has to wipe out all human population, he cant do that? He cant solo a verse or find a verse that actually only counts with the named characters, like Telettubies, Naruto would had won that if it werent for the baby sun. The thread is named VERSES that Naruto can solo not casts or plots that Naruto can solo, yet I admit if Naruto kills the main cast the story ends there, the plot stops but the verse there continue in most cases without the main cast untouched, people in that world continue living end everything normal so Naruto didnt soloed a verse by killing the named characters it is not our fault Naruto cant solo a verse.



Baby Sun is a character. And no one can wipe out an entire population unless they have an absurdly large amount of stamina and energy or are planetary threats.

   Naruto is'nt the only character who can't solo a verse by this logic, you'd have to be a planetary threat at bare min for killing everyone on the planet. Technicalities are'nt going to stop Naruto or anyother character from soloing. Naruto is still stronger than anyone in slam Dunk or some of the verses mentioned here. Naruto is'nt weak because he can't take out billions of people who have never been shown in certain verses or because he can't tank a nuke because then Ichigo, Luffy and many other characters are weak by this same defination.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

lambda said:


> A game of throne? *The Belgariad?* Rokugan?



Please tell me you are joking. Polgara alone is perfectly capable of major relandscaping, it's just that Belgarath keeps her under control when she loses her temper, and the rest of the time she has enough common sense to not go around blowing random cities up.

And Belgarath is even more powerful.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Well actually any verse Set IRL doesn't get their army, unless it is* a relevant part of *the plot...
> It's an OBD assumption



Clarified for better understanding



> Also Avatarverse.


loool, no.
Naruto can't beat Roku by himself let alone one of the several hundreds of Avatars past. Clearly all he needs to do is pull a one of pain's tricks by using wind instead of force, while opening the floor and droping him on lava.
And we all know how Pain is known for his lulzy speed don't we?


Also, the characters in Avatars are the main cast and the four nations. The series is essentially about exploring them, but yes, you count the armies very much in, for they are essentially characters. Aang and his friends keep trying to stop _them_, not necessarily Ozai.


> Nah I've seen a guy argue Naruto could defeat the Living Tribunal.


Look at the bright side. Now you know what a waste of time looks like outside methaphorland


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2009)

What if he went Kyubi?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Depends... Fuujin Kyubi?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

WayoftheShinobi Kyuubi is also omnipotent and can poison Galactus.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Fuujin Kyubi has been beating Galactus for years now.

There's no school like old school


----------



## lambda (Dec 1, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Please tell me you are joking. Polgara alone is perfectly capable of major relandscaping, it's just that Belgarath keeps her under control when she loses her temper, and the rest of the time she has enough common sense to not go around blowing random cities up.
> 
> And Belgarath is even more powerful.


 Just checking.

What about Rokugan, anyone?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 1, 2009)

Bible Black ()
Rurouni Kenshin
Vagabond
Blade of the Immortal?
Mirrors Edge?
Vinland Saga

May be a few?


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Bible Black ()
> Rurouni Kenshin
> Vagabond
> Blade of the Immortal?
> ...



Bible Black has satanic rituals, mindcontrol and horrible soulrape up the wazoo, and that's just for starters. I'm not sure Naruto would be able to do much before his brain shuts down from the sheer disgust of what's happening. They may not be as physically impressive as he is, but they can and will break his soul in a million pieces and stomp on the remains.

Bible Black is singularly horrifying like that.


----------



## Glued (Dec 1, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Broadway Force



What is that?



> I don't know



Extreme Dinosaurs is a Spin-off from the Street Sharks. In the final season, the street sharks teamed up with the Dino Vengers. The Dino Vengers would later be renamed and rebooted in their own Series, the Extreme Dinosaurs. They used to show it on Kids WB along with Extreme Ghost Busters.

Denver the Last Dinosaur, was the story about a group of teenagers who found a Dinosaur egg. Denver was known for his Rock and Roll ability and use of the guitar.



> Guns, ressurecting technology, alot of fucking air suport



With Taiju Kage Bunshin and a little prep Naruto can handle it, after a bunch of dumb lizards could handle it.

PS: What resurrecting technology was there in Jurassic Park?



> Never heard of them. I mean, is dinotopia the one with the meteorite' If so, then meteorite wins.



Dinotopia is a utopian society where Dinosaur and Man exist in tandem with one another. At a young age, people usually get some sort of Dinosaur partner. Dinosaurs are highly intelligent and can speak human language. They also serve in politics, law, business and commerce. Male is delivered via Skybax. Predators are very low level in intelligence. They have their own language. To appease the predators, Dinotopians give them daily offerings of fish. Technology is kind of wonky because the people on Dinotopia came there via storm. They live on an island completely cutoff from the outside world.

The Lost World was created by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, a world cut off from man, filled with Dinosaurs.

Redwall is a series about Mice, hedgehogs, badgers, hares and squirrels battling the evil forces of Vermin, such as Rats, ferrets, stoats, weasels and foxes. General Medieval level technology. Swords, spears, pikes, clubs, though Timbalista created a ballista. Most powerful though is a Wolverine, which can lift a tree.



> Only if you add Sage Mode



Gamabunta? Naruto's got some major jump.



> Never heard of them



Well Flight of dragons is the story about a world that needs a hero. A wizard brings in a man of science into his world, but the man becomes trapped in the body of a dragon.
[YOUTUBE]7J-lGb270YM[/YOUTUBE]

The Last Unicorn is a book that became a movie back in the 60s. Its about a Unicorn trying to find the rest of her kind which were driven into the Ocean by the Red Bull. Also talks about love and immortality, and how love in itself cannot be immortal.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 1, 2009)

Saiyuki - Xenogears - Demon City Shinjuku - Shadow Hearts


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 1, 2009)

> PS: What resurrecting technology was there in Jurassic Park?



Probably he means the cloning tech they used to make the dinosaurs.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

Keollyn said:


> Saiyuki - Xenogears - Demon City Shinjuku - Shadow Hearts



You best be trollin', son.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 1, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> You best be trollin', son.



I have faith in Naruto


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

Keollyn said:


> I have faith in Naruto



Yeah... somehow, your sig makes you mighty suspicious. Just saying... :ho


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

I remember the Last Unicorn.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fresh Prince of Bel-Air verse. It has no confirmed cosmics even though there have been God-themed episodes.



Didn't Santa Claus show up in one episode? The OBD has done speed calcs for Santa, he would easily blitz Naruto.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Sims-verse?



They have aliens and the grim reaper. Also I think it's canon to the SimCity verse which has the ability to summon city destroying disasters at will.



Hellspawn28 said:


> Tenchi Universe still has guns and other high tech weapons. I remember in one of the movies it was mention they mention a gun that can wipe out a galaxy or something like that in the Tenchi Universe.



Yep, Washu's dimensional cannon. One of the best things in non-Kajishima Tenchi material.



Hellspawn28 said:


> What about Willy Wonka?



If you read the books the glass elevator can fly through space at relativistic speeds and the Vermicious Knids can life wipe multiple planets.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Little Mermaid verse sans Kingdom Hearts connection?



They have too much magic and cheapness.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think he can solo any verse.
Well...arguably Teletubbyverse but Tinky-Winky's handbag slap is hax


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 1, 2009)

I would say Family Matters, but I remember they made a mini nuke bomb before. He might take down the Judge Dredd-verse from what I have seen.



> If you read the books the glass elevator can fly through space at relativistic speeds and the Vermicious Knids can life wipe multiple planets.



That was in the sequel right? I read the first movie when I was in the 3rd grade, I never read the sequel though.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 1, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Also realize the normal everyday citizens don't count, like soloing starwarsverse doesn't involve lifewiping every planet, only got to kill the empire of that time.



Yes, I realize that, the thing is that for example if you solo the dominant empire of that time or the dominating nations of the time or the super warper of that time you dont have to fuck everyone else because it is more than proven that you could solo easily every life form in the planet or galaxy or unvierse whatever applies you have indeed proven that you can solo this verse even if you dont do it, but for example when we limit to named characters and the named characters are only a team of basketball players you are not soloing a verse because you are not proving that indeed you can fuck everything in that verse and that nothing in that verse can stop you, unless of course those basketball players have powers that are superior to the dominating nation or empire of that time and police force then yes you prove you can solo a verse but otherwise you dont prove you can solo a verse but only a plot.

Geez Écureuil fou at least give the face you fucking sick bitch! why the neg?! you know the reason I dont think the same thing as you doesnt give you the fucking right to go negging everywhere I have never messed with you in the little time I have here! So you like that everyone that people doesnt share your opinion go fucking you around?! IT IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT MAKE FORUMS SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

Except by that horrible logic no one who can't lifewipe can solo a verse. It's a stupid technicality, we may as well include God and mythological characters to any verse based on the realverse/reality. Or better yet make it so they have to bust the universe to beat the whole verse. Now even Goku can't solo Bleach and Twilight because they're based on ourverse. See how stupid that sounds?

Named characters, ones with feats and powerscaling should be only ones allowed. And as Banhammer said if the army is shown to be part of the plot we may used them. Slam Dunk has no armies in it's plot or god or mythological figures and Naruto can't solo because apparantly he has to kill every lifeform on the planet?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2009)

Afro Samuraiverse...maybe?

edit: shit, forgot about the gun thing


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Except by that horrible logic no one who can't lifewipe can solo a verse. It's a stupid technicality, we may as well include God and mythological characters to any verse based on the realverse/reality. Or better yet make it so they have to bust the universe to beat the whole verse. Now even Goku can't solo Bleach and Twilight because they're based on ourverse. See how stupid that sounds?
> 
> Named characters, ones with feats and powerscaling should be only ones allowed. And as Banhammer said if the army is shown to be part of the plot we may used them. Slam Dunk has no armies in it's plot or god or mythological figures and Naruto can't solo because apparantly he has to kill every lifeform on the planet?



No, but at least show or prove that he can do it, at least show that he can go in that verse unopossed


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I would say Family Matters, but I remember they made a mini nuke bomb before.



They also have bullet-timing robots, a time machine that can alter history, and a lot more of Steve's inventions are pretty broken.



> That was in the sequel right? I read the first movie when I was in the 3rd grade, I never read the sequel though.



Yeah, Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator. I remember I read the whole book in about 1 day when I was 8 years old.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 1, 2009)

wow. I actually talked to my friends about this topic and one of them said he could solo the aqua teen hunger force verse .


----------



## Gorblax (Dec 1, 2009)

There is no ninja skilled enough to dodge the awesome speed of the quad laser.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Not to mention they have spaceships and that T-shirt that warps reality


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 1, 2009)

He has a chance against Eragon since their characters are around Twlight level.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think Eragon has a worldwide Empire, no way Naruto can defeat that

This is why I think.

Characteristics of a verse that can be soloed by Naruto in the stric sense of soloing a VERSE:

1)Must not have an Empire or world power that occupies in geography more than China named or unamed (if it is a random nation is OK as long is not a world power like USA, China, EU,Britannia etc.) named and unamed
2)It is highly recommended that verse does not occupy more than a planet in its story and does not have confirmed life outside the planet, again named and unamed if it has confirmed life outside the planet or a named or unamed confirmed civilization living outside the world Naruto is likely to lose
3)The shortest the verse is (named and unamed) the best
4)Musnt have chars that are above city busting capacity and no more than 5 with city busting capacity
5)No warpers of any kind
6)No guns
7)No one with an IQ higher than 150
8)No abstract beigns or representations of natural phenomena such as the sun, the elements, death itself etc.

All points must be covered by named and unamed characters, unamed characters apply but only if they are confirmed to exist etc. you cant say "well maybe they have aliens" even we havent seen an UFO in all series, when I talk about unamed characters or forces I talk about forces that arent relevant to the plot, yet they are CONFIRMED to exist. For example if in 1 episode you see one of the character talkint to a police or in the news of the serie talking about an arrest or the army it is safe to assume that even they arent relevant in the plot those forces exists and as such Naruto is fucked up.

Well I think this is kinda what a verse that can be soloed by Naruto must have, please people be polite if you disagree with my point of view discuss it in a proper manner, there is no need to use insults or start negging just isnt nice.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> wow. I actually talked to my friends about this topic and one of them said he could solo the aqua teen hunger force verse .



I ask my friend the same too, and he said he can solo GTA-verse.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 1, 2009)

Warhammer 40k verse?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 1, 2009)

Popie said:


> Bionicle



No.  While I don't think the Bionicleverse is as strong as some people wank it to be- I'm a longtime Bionicle fan, and some things people say make me go wtf, like putting the verse on JJBA's level- but it's still well beyond Naruto's ability to solo.  Naruto ain't beating armies of Toa, Makuta, Dark Hunters, Glatorian, etc.  If nothing else, Mecha Mata-Nui would squish Naruto with its pinky.



noobthemusical said:


> Also Avatarverse.



Again, no.  Naruto can easily take down most characters in Avatar, with the exception of Aang or any single Avatar (what I mean by that is, they would give Naruto some difficulty, but Naruto would still come out on top).  However, if pitted against an army of Avatars, with a couple bloodbenders thrown in the mix, and comet-powered firebenders?  Naruto's going down.  Hard.  There's also the issue of Yue, who basically can drown Naruto in tidal waves while keeping her mortal fish form safe a hundred meters underwater, and the Ocean Spirit, which seems to have logia-like properties.  And there's Koh, too.

As for what Naruto _can_ solo, hm- Teletubbies verse, maybe?


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> No.  While I don't think the Bionicleverse is as strong as some people wank it to be- I'm a longtime Bionicle fan, and some things people say make me go wtf, like putting the verse on JJBA's level- but it's still well beyond Naruto's ability to solo.  Naruto ain't beating armies of Toa, Makuta, Dark Hunters, Glatorian, etc.  If nothing else, Mecha Mata-Nui would squish Naruto with its pinky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soloing a verse implies beating everyone in it. Naruto isn't killing the baby-face sun.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Naruto would ass crush Avatar. A universe where one of the fastest characters are basically normal humans with martial arts is not stopping him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 1, 2009)

A Seguleh could probably blitz most characters in Avatar


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> Naruto would ass crush Avatar. A universe where one of the fastest characters are basically normal humans with martial arts is not stopping him.



Uh-huh Fang, hundreds of flying, building-buster spamming Avatars are "basically normal humans with martial arts".  Naruto totally would be able to beat them all.

No, not really.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> A Seguleh could probably blitz most characters in Avatar



What's a Seguleh?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> Naruto would ass crush Avatar. A universe where one of the fastest characters are basically normal humans with martial arts is not stopping him.



I honestly find this doubtful. He'd be able to beat most of the current cast without the powerups (Bloodbending and Sozin's Comet), but I don't see him beating the entire universe. Roku, Kyoshi and some of the Spirits might prove too much for him.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Whoop de fucking doo. The Blood Bending is retarded, no one is going to tag a supersonic ninja who tosses giant rhinos hundreds of meters into the air and has the leg strength that basically lets him leap higher and farther than anything displayed in Avatar by leaps and folds (not even including stacking himself through Taijuu Kage Bunshins), not too mention FRS which can basically vaporize anyone in Avatar.

Everything about Avatar is a over-rated joke. Hundreds of building busters my ass. Those guys with Souzin or whatever's Comets are less impressive then the retarded ANBU in Naruto.

Last of all Bender Ninja's arguments were crushed time and time again, not the least over a year ago by Vynjira in the Avatar State Aang vs Senjutsu Naruto thread.

So yeah I think he'll easily solo it, and that's ignoring Kyuubi transformations he can control up to the second tailed state even without his Senjutsu power, replacement techniques and Shunshin as well.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 1, 2009)

OnePieceverse
Bleachverse
ect...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> OnePieceverse
> Bleachverse
> ect...



They see me trollin. They hatin....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> Whoop de fucking doo. The Blood Bending is retarded, no one is going to tag a supersonic ninja who tosses giant rhinos hundreds of meters into the air and has the leg strength that basically lets him leap higher and farther than anything displayed in Avatar by leaps and folds (not even including stacking himself through Taijuu Kage Bunshins), not too mention FRS which can basically vaporize anyone in Avatar.
> 
> Everything about Avatar is a over-rated joke. Hundreds of building busters my ass. Those guys with Souzin or whatever's Comets are less impressive then the retarded ANBU in Naruto.
> 
> ...



Kyoshi and Roku both showed enough to put them well above building buster, don't get me wrong, Narutoverse certainly slaughters Avatar as a whole, but if it's just Uzumaki himself, I really don't see him taking the entire verse, just to many people for him to worry about.

The only problem is that they lack speed.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> Whoop de fucking doo. The Blood Bending is retarded, no one is going to tag a supersonic ninja who tosses giant rhinos hundreds of meters into the air and has the leg strength that basically lets him leap higher and farther than anything displayed in Avatar by leaps and folds (not even including stacking himself through Taijuu Kage Bunshins), not too mention FRS which can basically vaporize anyone in Avatar.



Katara has pushed around a battleship with her waterbending.  While alone Naruto would likely kill her before she could bloodbend him, Katara should be able to tag him at some moment where he stands still while he's facing the Avatars.

FRS would vaporize most people in Avatar.  I would get into the argument about airbending being able to affect the FRS, but it's not necessary.  Naruto has a limited amount of them he can create, not nearly enough to kill all of the Avatars.



> Everything about Avatar is a over-rated joke. Hundreds of building busters my ass. Those guys with Souzin or whatever's Comets are less impressive then the retarded ANBU in Naruto.



A comet-powered Fire Nation royal family member would murder an ANBU.  But that's beside the point.  The "hundreds of casual building busters" I speak of are not comet-powered firebenders, but the past Avatars.



> Last of all Bender Ninja's arguments were crushed time and time again, not the least over a year ago by Vynjira in the Avatar State Aang vs Senjutsu Naruto thread.



I'll admit, in that thread I was grasping at straws.  Sage Mode Naruto would have many advantages over AS Aang.  However, beating _one_ Avatar in the Avatar State is a different matter than beating _hundreds_ of them.  Also, saying my argument now is flawed because a past argument of mine (okay, past argument_s_) is a poisoning the well fallacy.



> So yeah I think he'll easily solo it, and that's ignoring Kyuubi transformations he can control up to the second tailed state even without his Senjutsu power, replacement techniques and Shunshin as well.



Again, not really.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh God, you two are so easy to troll

Naruto says some random crap to the armies of the four nations when fucking island sized giant turtle kills him by farting or bending his powers away.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Katara has pushed around a battleship with her waterbending.



Katara get's her head knocked off her shoulder's before she even knows what happens.



> While alone Naruto would likely kill her before she could bloodbend him, Katara should be able to tag him at some moment where he stands still while he's facing the Avatars.



Never happening.



> *I would get into the argument about airbending being able to affect the FRS, but it's not necessary*



You lost this argument to me before and Vynjira as well later. No one is touching the FRS from Avatar or manipulating it.



> Naruto has a limited amount of them he can create, not nearly enough to kill all of the Avatars.



He can throw it and expand it by more then double its sized, problem solved.



> The "hundreds of casual building busters" I speak of are not comet-powered firebenders, but the past Avatars.



Which are irrelevant as characters or fighters unless you have feats on each and everyone of them.



> However, beating _one_ Avatar in the Avatar State is a different matter than beating _hundreds_ of them.



You going this route is just a concession. If you want to play this game then Senjutsu Naruto should have full control over all the tailed states of his Kyuubi form. And then Avatar gets sodomized even worse then usual.

Not too mention every single thing Deva Pain alone should even without Chibaku Tensei or Shinra Tensei completely shits on anything in Avatar, and Naruto has tanked worse from him then anything anyone in Avatar can dish out.



> Also, saying my argument now is flawed because a past argument of mine (okay, past argument_s_) is a poisoning the well fallacy.



Your past argument was nullified because in every way shape and form Element bending is nothing like chakra in mechanics or nature. 

Which is why you keep repeating the same arguments ad naseum for the entire thread for more then five to eight pages before you conceded.

Your not fooling anyone here.



> Again, not really.



Nothing even approaching the speed of sound in Avatar, glass cannons, and the list goes on.

Get over it.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> Katara get's her head knocked off her shoulder's before she even knows what happens.



Do you think Naruto's going to go for the seemingly non-threatening teen girl in the back while there's hundreds of dudes with glowing eyes and vortexes of wind swirling around them coming right towards him?  Not likely.



> Never happening.



This is Naruto.  Any ninja from the Narutoverse routinely make little stops to think and strategize during a battle.



> You lost this argument to me before and Vynjira as well later. No one is touching the FRS from Avatar or manipulating it.



I would argue, but like I said, it's irrelevant.  


> He can throw it and expand it by more then double its sized, problem solved.



How?  There's still a limited amount he can throw.



> Which are irrelevant as characters or fighters unless you have feats on each and everyone of them.



Each of them's going to have the Avatar State.  The Avatar State gives an Avatar the skills and knowledge of all the past Avatars.



> You going this route is just a concession. If you want to play this game then Senjutsu Naruto should have full control over all the tailed states of his Kyuubi form. And then Avatar gets sodomized even worse then usual.



Except Naruto's Kyuubi feats stop at KN6.  But heck, go ahead and argue about KN9 or whatever.  Given that a single Avatar could move an island with earthbending, hundreds of them together should be able to lift up a landmass the size of a small continent and drop it Naruto.  No amount of Kyuubi power will stop that from squishing Naruto.




> Not too mention every single thing Deva Pain alone should even without Chibaku Tensei or Shinra Tensei completely shits on anything in Avatar, and Naruto has tanked worse from him then anything anyone in Avatar can dish out.



Right, without Shinra Tensei Pain can match stuff like plugging volcanoes, moving an island (with a small mountain range on it), making a tidal wave, wiping out a fleet of over a hundred ships, and frickin' _wiping a continent clean_ in the course of a day.

If you seriously believe that, take a nice, deep look inside yourself, Fang.  You're a Narutoverse wanker at heart.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Do you think Naruto's going to go for the seemingly non-threatening teen girl in the back while there's hundreds of dudes with glowing eyes and vortexes of wind swirling around them coming right towards him?  Not likely.



Yes because bloodlust is on, he's attacked female ninjas before. 



> This is Naruto.  Any ninja from the Narutoverse routinely make little stops to think and strategize during a battle.



Any time that would happens is still far too fast for anyone in Avatar to take advantage of as the speed difference between it and Avatar are as bad as One Piece and Naruto.



> How?  There's still a limited amount he can throw.



He can make the damn thing dozens of meters in width at his normal size and throw it at supersonic speeds, and keep controlling it further on with his chakra while using Kage Bunshins at the same time.

Your not phasing any sort of proper rebuttal to this at all.



> Each of them's going to have the Avatar State.  The Avatar State gives an Avatar the skills and knowledge of all the past Avatars.



So you still have nothing.



> Except Naruto's Kyuubi feats stop at KN6.



Where even a 0-tailed Kyuubi Naruto from Part 2 dozens of volumes before the Senjutsu form power up came into play could run through multi-meter thick formations of rock based off speed alone and not notice it.

Still gets sodomized and his control extends to the two to three tailed states anyways in the current manga.



> *snip*



Yes, and this all matters when their not even close to a hundredth of his speed.



> *snip*



Can't stop laughing at this one.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

you know what, this shit is so old not even I am going to touch it


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> Yes because bloodlust is on, he's attacked female ninjas before.



I'm not questioning that he would attack Katara eventually, should he get around to it.  It's just that she would not be his first target, by any stretch of the imagination.



> Any time that would happens is still far too fast for anyone in Avatar to take advantage of as the speed difference between it and Avatar are as bad as One Piece and Naruto.



Only five seconds...



> He can make the damn thing dozens of meters in width at his normal size and throw it at supersonic speeds, and keep controlling it further on with his chakra while using Kage Bunshins at the same time.
> 
> Your not phasing any sort of proper rebuttal to this at all.



"Dozens of meters" at normal size?  More like a few meters.  You're not presenting any proper rebuttal the fact that Naruto has a limited supply of them.  They'll kill effectively, but once they're gone, they're gone, and Naruto will still have a couple hundred Avatars to deal with.



> So you still have nothing.



What I'm saying is that each of them will have the same level of power that Aang demonstrated in his fight with Fire Lord Ozai, Roku had when he plugged a volcano, and Kyoshi had when she moved an island.



> Where even a 0-tailed Kyuubi Naruto from Part 2 dozens of volumes before the Senjutsu form power up came into play could run through multi-meter thick formations of rock based off speed alone and not notice it.



I would take you at your word for this, but since you claimed FRS is dozens of meters wide at normal size I'll have to ask for a scan.



> Still gets sodomized and his control extends to the two to three tailed states anyways in the current manga.



Ok.



> Yes, and this all matters when their not even close to a hundredth of his speed.



All this matters when the Avatars are going to be flying and well out of Naruto's reach.



> Can't stop laughing at this one.



What part, the feats I cited, or the comment at the end?  If the former, I'll gladly provide proof of each.  If the latter, I'm glad I could make you laugh.  Either way, you make me glad.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 1, 2009)

What about Gex-verse?


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> I'm not questioning that he would attack Katara eventually, should he get around to it.  It's just that she would not be his first target, by any stretch of the imagination.



He can use more then half a dozen Kage Bunshins even under the stress of Senjutsu.

One punch is all he needs to do to clear each and every character in Avatar.



> Only five seconds...



Okay then let's go with the mach 8 to 15 speed argument for Deva Pain and Senjutsu Naruto.

Only a completely out-dated and refuted trope argument, which is still a fallacy on your part. But who gives a shit, since even five seconds is still better then the majority of the characters who are barely above normal humans in speed.



> "Dozens of meters" at normal size?  More like a few meters.



Uh yeah, so what, a mere three or four meter expansion the first time. And the final time is several fold larger than even that.



Whoops, and we're not even counting Chou Rasengan or Odama Rasengan or even the regular Fuuton Rasengan. 



> You're not presenting any proper rebuttal the fact that Naruto has a limited supply of them.



When have I specifically argued the amount of FRS's he can use? He can use more then three or four without problem, and that's even after being mutilated in a fight with Deva Pain and the other Paths of Pain, as well as with the other Rasengan combinations.

So stop with the strawman nitpicking.



> They'll kill effectively, but once they're gone, they're gone, and Naruto will still have a couple hundred Avatars to deal with.



Nope.



> What I'm saying is that each of them will have the same level of power that Aang demonstrated in his fight with Fire Lord Ozai, Roku had when he plugged a volcano, and Kyoshi had when she moved an island.



Show me where hundreds of Avatars randomely show up to help out Aang. 



> I would take you at your word for this, but since you claimed FRS is dozens of meters wide at normal size I'll have to ask for a scan.



Whatever, he can remotely increase its size to engulf multiple characters, and tag several Paths of Pain, who are all much faster than anyone in Avatar.



He can completely regulate the size of the FRS how he wants, it can start off small or it can be huge. The difference is fucking nil in the grand scheme of things.



> All this matters when the Avatars are going to be flying and well out of Naruto's reach.



Never get a chance when he can summon multiple Boss Summons who are at least as big as three to five story buildings, produce multiple Kage Bunshins who can persue indepedent tactics and actions and this is largely ignoring the massive speed difference.

So snorlax to this argument as well from you.



> What part, the feats I cited, or the comment at the end?  If the former, I'll gladly provide proof of each.  If the latter, I'm glad I could make you laugh.



I'm laughing at the part where you called me a Naruto wanker. Or the fact that you don't get how every single character in Avatar is going to get a fist, FRS, Rasengan, or frog kata to the face.

Once more brute strength and speed is going to trump any and everything in Avatar.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> He can use more then half a dozen Kage Bunshins even under the stress of Senjutsu.
> 
> One punch is all he needs to do to clear each and every character in Avatar.



Ok... and those clones are still going to go for the army of angry Avatars charging at him.  Not the unassuming teen girl dressed in blue.

A single punch isn't breaching an Avatar's air shield.



> Okay then let's go with the mach 8 to 15 speed argument for Deva Pain and Senjutsu Naruto.
> 
> Only a completely out-dated and refuted trope argument, which is still a fallacy on your part. But who gives a shit, since even five seconds is still better then the majority of the characters who are barely above normal humans in speed.



So Katara won't be able to tag Naruto when he's moving.  Don't pretend Naruto is a perpetual motion machine.





> Uh yeah, so what, a mere three or four meter expansion the first time. And the final time is several fold larger than even that.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, and we're not even counting Chou Rasengan or Odama Rasengan or even the regular Fuuton Rasengan.



That scan doesn't give a good idea of the size.

What about the Rasengans?  Naruto can't throw them, so they'll be useless against the flying Avatars.



> When have I specifically argued the amount of FRS's he can use? He can use more then three or four without problem, and that's even after being mutilated in a fight with Deva Pain and the other Paths of Pain, as well as with the other Rasengan combinations.



You haven't... my point is Naruto won't have enough to take out all the Avatars.  Not even half of them, really.



> Show me where hundreds of Avatars randomely show up to help out Aang.



Ok, big honking strawman.  The Avatar State doesn't cause the past Avatars to physically appear and help Aang.  It causes Aang to have the skills an knowledge of them, giving him their fighting ability.  Simple.




> Whatever, he can remotely increase its size to engulf multiple characters, and tag several Paths of Pain, who are all much faster than anyone in Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> He can completely regulate the size of the FRS how he wants, it can start off small or it can be huge. The difference is fucking nil in the grand scheme of things.



He still has a limited number of them.  A lucky FRS might take out two or three Avatars rather than just one.  That's not enough.


> Never get a chance when he can summon multiple Boss Summons who are at least as big as three to five story buildings, produce multiple Kage Bunshins who can persue indepedent tactics and actions and this is largely ignoring the massive speed difference.
> 
> So snorlax to this argument as well from you.



Boss summons are allies that Naruto can call in that act independently, so they shouldn't come into the picture.  Besides, if he's in the Avatarverse to fight, summons shouldn't work- unless summons work across dimensions.



> I'm laughing at the part where you called me a Naruto wanker. Or the fact that you don't get how every single character in Avatar is going to get a fist, FRS, Rasengan, or frog kata to the face.
> 
> Once more brute strength and speed is going to trump any and everything in Avatar.



Naruto isn't fast to the point that he can kill hundreds of people in the blink of an eye.  The Avatars will be able to get airborne and out of Naruto's melee range.  After that, Naruto will mostly be limited to throwing rasenshurikens, while the Avatars drop a small continent on him.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Naruto isnt soloing shit, Narutoverse can certainly kill Avatarverse but Uzumaki?!

If Naruto just goes on rampage killing without strategy and only relying on his powers he isnt soloing shit, period. However if he is allowed to form alliance, gain powers and be intelligent (which I dont think Naruto is capable of) then he can solo a few verses depending on his luck he can solo lots. For example if he lands in FarilyOddparentsverse and goes on rampage he is going to be assraped howerver if he thinks ally with Crocker and steals a few magical artifacts he can certainly own that verse and from there on going owning verses, but that depends on if he is allowed to think which I dont think Naruto can anyway, make strategy and alliance or he will just go as a beast on rampage in SM launching FRS and using Kyuubi on everyone he sees.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL@ Bender Ninja "Naruto isn't allowed summons but Avatarverse gets tons of dead characters that never even appeared in the series or were named".


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Dec 1, 2009)

Popie said:


> Naruto could kill:
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist



Wasn't Kimbley a city buster?

reguardless, father would rape.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 2, 2009)

Naruto uses a bunch of his chakra making shadow clones, and then unleashes Kyuubi. Avatar verse losses like the pieces of shit get flushed down the toliet.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> not too mention FRS which can basically vaporize anyone in Avatar.



Yes, because using a technique that's AIR ELEMENTAL against Aang is going to be real smart. Also, going too high in Kyuubi state will make Naruto vulnerable to bloodbending, given how he starts bleeding like hell from every orifice.

And correct me if I'm wrong, but Azula can control lightning, right? Hope Naruto has FTL reflexes, or he's getting fried where he stands, never mind speed advantage. Faster than lightning, he ain't.

Please let's not underrate the Avatarverse.

On top of that, mach 8 to 15 for Deva Pain and Naruto? Hahahahaha, no. Mach 5 is what Quicksilver in Marvel typically runs at, and he can cross the fucking Atlantic Ocean by running on its water in two minutes flat. Nobody in the Narutoverse is anywhere near that kind of speed, which means everyone's under Mach 5 by a large margin.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol at the teletubby baby sun

Teletubbyverse > DBZ


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 2, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> LOL@ Bender Ninja "Naruto isn't allowed summons but Avatarverse gets tons of dead characters that never even appeared in the series or were named".



Ok, if you just make it "current" Avatarverse, Naruto's chances go from next to impossible to doable.  Naruto would wipe out the majority of the characters easily.  He still has stuff like Yue and Aang (with stuff like island-splitting) to deal with, so it's not a cake walk.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2009)

Arthur-verse
Vertias
The majority of FMA
Dora the Explorers minus the "stop" haxx
Lazy Town.

Those are the ones I could think of the top of my head.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 2, 2009)

Titanic-verse?




> Arthur-verse



Bionic Bunny is FTL and they've got a Batman analogue.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 2, 2009)

Narutoverse because he has plot shield and plot no jutsu working for him there.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Yes, because using a technique that's AIR ELEMENTAL against Aang is going to be real smart. Also, going too high in Kyuubi state will make Naruto vulnerable to bloodbending, given how he starts bleeding like hell from every orifice.



Your arugments are as nonsensical as Bender Ninja's.



> And correct me if I'm wrong, but Azula can control lightning, right? Hope Naruto has FTL reflexes, or he's getting fried where he stands, never mind speed advantage. Faster than lightning, he ain't.



What the fuck are you talking about? FTL reflexes to take out Avatar?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 2, 2009)

Wind chakra isn't the same thing as the air element.

Zuko(against all justice in the world) intercepted a lightning bolt from Azula aimed at Katara(he should have let the bitch die).

Now, either Zuko suddenly managed to multiply his speed a bajillion times or bent lightning is slower than actual lightning.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

> Wind chakra isn't the same thing as the air element.



So suitons can't drown DF users? 



Endless Mike said:


> LOL@ Bender Ninja "Naruto isn't allowed summons but Avatarverse gets tons of dead characters that never even appeared in the series or were named".



Naruto has never been shown to be able to summon crap from a dimension away.

Naruto summoning jutsus reach for something that is somewhere else, say, Frog Mountain, twenty kilometers west of Lazy Town, two thousand from Konoha, and put them there.

This is not news or a hard concept, but it feels like it's the fifth time I've heard it :S


----------



## death1217 (Dec 2, 2009)

the naruto hate is strong here. he could go kn8 and solo our verse


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

now that's just begging for a negging


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 2, 2009)

What about Ape Escape-verse?


----------



## death1217 (Dec 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> now that's just begging for a negging



oh cmon i hate naruto as much as any of you... but seriously? he isn't that weak there are tons of verses he could solo ... how many people in our verse can tank mountain busting attacks and tsunamis and shit..... plus if he goes complete 9 tails i doubt our verse would stand a chance ....


----------



## Perfect Moron (Dec 2, 2009)

For verses based on the real world, couldn't Naruto use the transformation jutsu and kage bunshin to pass as political leaders and turn armies against each other?


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Dec 2, 2009)

Does Naruto get any buffs?  Unlimited Chakra or stamina?  Use of Kyuubi (since it got resealed)?

Naruto's isn't so powerful where he go wiping cities with ease without rest.

I don't think he could solo Avatarverse, but he'd put a pretty big hurt on them.

I don't think Naruto is smart enough to go transformation jutsu -> be the new political power and let everyone else do the work.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 2, 2009)

> Dora the Explorers minus the "stop" haxx



Doraverse has reality warpers.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 2, 2009)

Perfect Moron said:


> For verses based on the real world, couldn't Naruto use the transformation jutsu and kage bunshin to pass as political leaders and turn armies against each other?


And what makes you think Naruto could accurately replicate the behaviour of say... Obama?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

death1217 said:


> oh cmon i hate naruto as much as any of you... but seriously? he isn't that weak there are tons of verses he could solo ... how many people in our verse can tank mountain busting attacks and tsunamis and shit..... plus if he goes complete 9 tails i doubt our verse would stand a chance ....



Oh Hai I'm Naruto



And I'm Mr Large Hydron Collider



Hai mr L. Let's be friends 


Hmmmm


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 2, 2009)

How unnecessarily large. I;ve half a mind to plus rep you.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

Meh. Back in the old days I would have the balls not to spoiler tag it.



But I'm actually more scared of AFK then I was of Haterade.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 2, 2009)

Hell hath no fury and all that good stuff.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Dec 2, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> And what makes you think Naruto could accurately replicate the behaviour of say... Obama?



Doesn't need to. He literally turns into the guy, body wise. No one who knows how he looks is gonna question his identity.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 2, 2009)

What about Halloween-verse. SN should able to take down Michael, and the rest of the cast of the characters.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 2, 2009)

But Micheal returns. So he can start over next year.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

Perfect Moron said:


> Doesn't need to. He literally turns into the guy, body wise. No one who knows how he looks is gonna question his identity.



but than any x-ray scans, thermo identifier, retinal scanners, fingerprint authorizers or state secrets he constantly has to deal with and show everytime he needs to make a decision show he's not the real obama and is quickly dispatched


----------



## lambda (Dec 2, 2009)

Naruto can take Preacher.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Genesis, the product of the unauthorized, unnatural coupling of an angel and a demon, is an infant with no sense of individual will. However, as it is composed of both pure goodness and pure evil, it might have enough power to rival that of God himself. In other words, Jesse Custer, bonded to Genesis, may have become the most powerful being in the whole of living existence.
> 
> During the course of their journeys, the three encounter enemies and obstacles both sacred and profane, including: the Saint of Killers, an invincible, quick-drawing, perfect-aiming, come-lately Angel of Death answering only to "He who sits on the throne"; a serial-killer called the 'Reaver-Cleaver'; The Grail, a secret organization controlling the governments of the world and protecting the bloodline of Jesus;



Wow... I wish didn't have to google it to realize it was a joke


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 2, 2009)

Perfect Moron said:


> Doesn't need to. He literally turns into the guy, body wise. No one who knows how he looks is gonna question his identity.



Michelle would drop Naruto's ass, first-lady style


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 2, 2009)

Preacher is retarded. I declare that Naruto autowins against it, so yes, he can solo.


----------



## lambda (Dec 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Wow... I wish didn't have to google it to realize it was a joke



 


How about Discworld then?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 2, 2009)

lambda said:


> Naruto can take Preacher.



Since you used "" rather than "" or "" I'm not too sure if you're kidding.

Hope you are, since Saint of Killers can solo Narutoverse, and the army is a major part of the storyline - modern US army, that is. And a nuke is used.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 2, 2009)

So what? Cockroaches survive a nuclear strike.


----------



## RWB (Dec 2, 2009)

I think he can solo Monster Allergy. The verse is haxxed as hell but is peak human in speed at best.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 3, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Wind chakra isn't the same thing as the air element.
> 
> Zuko(against all justice in the world) intercepted a lightning bolt from Azula aimed at Katara(he should have let the bitch die).
> 
> Now, either Zuko suddenly managed to multiply his speed a bajillion times or bent lightning is slower than actual lightning.



Zuko is inconsistent crap even in-series, so that's not an excuse. That said, yeah, he should've just let Katara get fried.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2009)

There's a different between simply being inconsistent and going from peak human to lightning timing...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2009)

Zuko has never really been just peak human...


And with Naruto, you never really have a proper time frame other than assuming ninjas enter hiperkinetia instead of just being confused for a little bit and missing their oponent


Mind you all this is meaningless. Island Sized turtle takes away his powers and then crushes him with it's toe, and this without pulling the spirits


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> street sharks
> jurassic park



Wasn't Isla Nublar nuked in the first novel?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Wasn't Isla Nublar nuked in the first novel?



Yeah and the second book gives us an Island full of dino's with an incurable disease.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 4, 2009)

I see Nunnally soloing more things than Naruto, Narutoverse may solo some things maybe even some verses, but Uzumaki?! come on.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 4, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> This.......



Wrong Barney and Dora comes with Reality Warpers so he's no soloing those verses


----------



## Ulti (Dec 4, 2009)

Throwing out

Kingdom Hearts
Ninja Gaiden
Devil May Cry
God of War


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 4, 2009)

Naruto can easily solo the TTGL verse.

After all Naruto >>>>>> Living Tribunal.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, FRS is bigger than a galaxy.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ultimecia said:


> Yeah, FRS is bigger than a galaxy.



The Living Tribunal can be any size it wants, since Naruto >>>>>> LT, the FRS can be any size it wants.

Wayoftheshinobi's Can(n)on is the truth.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 4, 2009)

Rocky Horror Picture Show verse?
Priscilla, Queen of the Desert verse?
Hairspray verse?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show verse?
> Hairspray verse?



Jhon Travolta in drag defeated the Scientologists.

There's nothing in naruto's drag that can beat it.


Also hairspray gives him cancer



Last and not least, Broadway Force.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 9, 2009)

I finally found a verse which Naruto can actually solo, and this time he is not winning by cheap things arranges for him to win like "killing only named or relevant characters" when it is obvious there is a huge army or other things in that verse that could rape him, Chowderverse, the whole verse is only a town and most town people are chefs and so, all the verse is a town without strong people (as far as I have seen) and this was showed when chowder reached the town's limit beyond there was the cosmos, the only thing that can cause trouble to Naruto is the cosmic giant sustaining the town, he is at least a small country size giant taking in count that the town is lifted easily by 2 hands, but the giant can be killed with poison candies and if you force him to fight you are soloing 99% of chowderverse reducing it to the giant lifting the town in the middle of the cosmos, it took time but I knew there was some verse out there that can be soloed by Dumbzumaki Naruto.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 9, 2009)

What about Land before Time. He would solo that.


----------



## RWB (Dec 10, 2009)

Now that i think about it, he's not soloing the Monster Allergy world.

Even if you dismiss the invisibility inherent to every monster in the series, the majority of the characters that matter can go intangible.

And if you equalise the invisibility, the Tone should have power over the summons.

So basically, the tamers go intangible, Naruto can't effact them and summons up frogs for help, tamers take control of the frogs and have them beat the stuffing out of Naruto.




Hellspawn28 said:


> What about Land before Time. He would solo that.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7O6gT6uJUI[/YOUTUBE]

Nah, the rainbow noses uses their strange powers to show him how insignificant he is in the universe. Naruto's brain explodes.

Also, the first Sharptooth is just too badass for Naruto.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2009)

Sazabi24 said:


> The Living Tribunal can be any size it wants, since Naruto >>>>>> LT, the FRS can be any size it wants.
> 
> Wayoftheshinobi's Can(n)on is the truth.



Don't forget his opponents can't cheat by using their powers or such nonsense, they have to fight at slightly weaker power levels then Naruto himself.

Otherwise Naruto calls them a pussy and he wins instantly.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Don't forget his opponents can't cheat by using their powers or such nonsense, they have to fight at slightly weaker power levels then Naruto himself.
> 
> Otherwise Naruto calls them a pussy and he wins instantly.



Lol where can I find or meet Wayoftheshinobi I have never seen him


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 10, 2009)

Sword of the Stranger.
Samurai Champloo.

Maybe these verses?


----------



## Judas (Dec 10, 2009)

The Rocky verse. Surely he can beat Rocky Balboa.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 10, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Sword of the Stranger.
> Samurai Champloo.
> 
> Maybe these verses?



Not Samurai Champloo they'd get him high, then kill him.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 10, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> The Rocky verse. Surely he can beat Rocky Balboa.



Rocky Balboa has confirmed police force.


----------

